# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Halle mieten, Bikegemeinschaft regelmässiges intensives Training, Trampolin, Foampit

## jen.ky66

Hi Leute,
habe gerade einige Videos gesehen wie die Pros trainieren.
Whow, kein Wunder, dass die die besten Tricks drauf haben!
Ich selbst bike schon seit Urzeiten.
Wußte nicht, dass so spezielle Workouts für MTB existieren.
Die Videos haben mich jetzt richtig gepusht.
Ich suche Biker, Focus Dirt, Freeride, Downhill aber auch andere, Enduro, CrossCountry, BMX, egal welchen Alters aus dem Raum Düsseldorf, Köln, Essen, Bergisches, die intensiv trainieren wollen.
Der Plan: Halle o.ä. mieten, auf das Wetter kann man sich leider nicht verlassen, Foampit bauen, Trainigsgeräte (Trampolin u.ä.) anschaffen und loslegen!
Wäre super, wenn sich mindestens ein Dutzend Biker melden würden.
OK, wir sehen uns.
Bis dann
Josh

----------


## smOoh

schau mal www.wickedwoods.de/Für Trails/DH/Touren rund um Wuppertal gerne schreiben

----------

